
Funding Open Source by Rethinking the Assumption - jrpt
https://supportedsource.org/blog/funding-open-source-by-rethinking-the-assumption
======
maxdemarzi
We do this at Neo4j. We charge you for a license to the enterprise edition but
the code itself is public and available at
[https://github.com/neo4j/neo4j/tree/3.1/enterprise](https://github.com/neo4j/neo4j/tree/3.1/enterprise)

~~~
jrpt
That's similar, main difference is that open core has an "internal moral
hazard" (as Kent Beck calls it). Projects end up keeping the good parts out of
the main repo, so that companies have an incentive to pay you. That's
misalignment.

~~~
maxdemarzi
Right... except we don't do that because the enterprise edition code is right
there.

